# Iphone OS 3 tethering via Bluetooth

## tabascoz

Does anyone used new iphone os 3 and get  tethering working with bluetooth yet? 

I have tethering working in windows with USB, but neither in windows nor Gentoo  is working with bluetooth. 

I have tried this ubuntoo howto  http://xn--9bi.net/2009/06/17/tethering-iphone-3-0-to-ubuntu-9-04 and have tryed using blueman ,  gnome-bluetooth and by terminal.

In Terminal, after pairing with blueman, i get this error when try to create a Pan network:

```

pand --connect  00:23:6C:78:44:A2 -n 

pand[31717]: Bluetooth PAN daemon version 4.39

pand[31717]: Connecting to 00:23:6C:78:44:A2

pand[31717]: Connect to 00:23:6C:78:44:A2 failed. Connection refused(111)

```

I am using bluez version 4.39 and have already tried different ways of pairing iphone in linux, but had no success at all. 

Does anyone can help me? 

Thanks

----------

## newtonian

I came across this when I was reading the post that you linked to.

Did you give this a try?

```
i found the prob with connection refused!

PAND_OPTIONS="-role=PANU"

changed to

PAND_OPTIONS="-role=PAN"

voila! it works!
```

----------

## newtonian

Also this may or may not be of help:

http://blog.mattventura.net/2009/08/27/linux-iphone-tethering-over-bluetooth/

----------

## tabascoz

I will try tonight and report!

Thanks!

----------

## tabascoz

Does not work, 

Blues 4.39 does not have this conf file and i cannot setup like  suggested...

----------

